# Georgia Rescue Fair



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, Gavin (Scooter's Family) and I are going to participate in a huge Rescue Fair in Marietta Georgia on Sunday June 13 for anyone looking for a new member of the family please come.

Check it out ....... http://arf.savethehorses.org/


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's actually in Alpharetta, but close. 

We're so excited!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> It's actually in Alpharetta, but close.
> 
> We're so excited!!!


I knew that....packing the truck this morning.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hats off to you wonderful ladies.....Alpharetta, Marrietta...whatever it takes.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sandi, also check this out...*

If you want to see individual Hats Off to Havanese blocks with individual foster dogs...check out the links:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11892


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> If you want to see individual Hats Off to Havanese blocks with individual foster dogs...check out the links:
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11892


I did see it, you did a terrific job. Not sure we will have a computer there to share with the public but we do have pictures of the quilts and we'll have tickets with us for donations.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great work ladies and I want to say thanks. I hope it cools down for you. Jim is going out of town so I can't end up making it but I hope it is a big success!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The event was a success. A huge rescue fair for many different kinds of animals, not just dogs and cats but Lamas, horses, miniature horses, and rabbits. I’m sure there were other animals there these were the ones I saw.

Ann’s little Gracie was in the kissing booth and got as much a $20 for a kiss.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Impressive!*

What a fabulous booth! Looks like you put a ton of work into it! And little Gracie, the superstar fundraiser!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG----That kissing booth is so adorable! :kiss::kiss:
:cheer2: GREAT JOB LADIES! :cheer2:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That kissing booth is incredibly cute, with an even cuter 'kisser' in it! Great job Gracie! Looks like you ladies put a lot of work into your booth. It looks wonderful. I need to buy some tickets for those quilts. I AM going to win one!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ha HA HA! Love that kissing booth and the kisser! Great job. You gals are all so creative. Thankfully someone is or else we'd not have quilts and cool pins and stuff! Lola and I just love you all!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi rented all of the tablecloths, draping, the big drape and poles for the hanging drape. We had no idea what we were doing but ended up with the nicest booth there! (In my opinion anyway!) And I KNOW we had the cutest dogs!!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Love that Kissing Booth! Maybe I can make it to the fair next year. The Kiss would be well worth the money - nothing in the world like a doggy kiss :eyebrows:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann and I were the blind leading the blind, but we did have the nicest and best booth. I’m sure of that. I did the staging, Ann did the decorating. Our dogs were a bit hit.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

AWESOME booth, ladies! :clap2: That kissing booth and that adorable little kisser is the icing on the cake! :kiss:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just spoke with Diana, the HRI State Contact in Georgia. She asked that anyone around the Atlanta area, interested in short term fostering or transport please go to the HRI website and fill out the form to volunteer. Right now in Georgia there is a shortage of help.

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=registers&Itemid=200075


----------

